# G'day from Fredericton



## Blackfly (Nov 6, 2006)

I've been an aviation buff since about grade 6 when I read the Battle of Britain series of books.

As far as real flying experience:
- ground school and a few hours in the book toward a VFR license; but I stopped as it wasn't a financially practical. Have been up for birthday flights and flew with friend who owned '58 C150.
- joy ride in the Stearman over Ottawa.
- 1.5 hrs aerobatics in a Stearman, and
- .75 hr in a Harvard over the Sonoma Valley, CA. These were some of the most incredible times in my life!
- 1 hour instruction in a Chinook II ultralight. Like riding a dragonfly, and this is something I will pursue as it feels like the seat of the pants type of flying I want to do. There are some practical realities involved before I do this, business and impending fatherhood!

I have a large collection of aviation history and aviation art books, and when I have the time I love to emerse myself into finding out about some aspect of flying in the old days. Primarily my materials are military flying as I am quite fascinated in the psychology of combat flying and especially concerning fighter pilots.

This site looks to be a wharehouse of info!
Pete


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the site. I hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2006)

Hallo Blackfly!!!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 6, 2006)

Yo, I'm just down the road a ways in Halifax. How's it goin'?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Blackfly!

I have about 10 hours in a 61 150 - fastback straight tail 150s are fun aircraft providing you're close to sea level.

Hope you hang around for a while...


----------



## mkloby (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard!
I logged a stunning 23 hours in C-172s and another 2 in a 152. Those are fun little A/C.... but so damn so. Heaven forbid you hit a headwind!
Congrats on the coming baby! My wife and I have one in the oven - due in Jan. Stick around!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the site mate.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 7, 2006)

G'day Blackfly from another Aussie. Welcome to the site


----------

